# Should we have more smileys?



## Dr.Gee (Dec 3, 2003)

List is somewhat limited. Really could use a "stoic" flat smile.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

There should be a number more, IMO. It's a PITA, but they can be imported from other boards.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Dr.Gee said:


> List is somewhat limited. Really could use a "stoic" flat smile.


Why?


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=275732


David Bott said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry to say not looking to add more. Once I start, the requests would just keep coming and their are tons the little guys as you know.
> 
> Thanks


http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=182303


ccwf said:


> There are tons of free smiley sites on the Internet. Some allow linking to the images directly on their site, whereas others require you to copy the images to your own web site and link to them there.


Hmm... am I smeeking pianoman or did pianoman smeek ccwf?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi All...Yes, please see above. Personally, I really do not see a reason for more.

Thanks


----------

